# Cruzer micro Drivers (code 28)



## Erez Berkovich (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello, My Name Is Erez And I'm Newly Registered On TECH SUPPORT FORUMS.

I Have Recently Purchased A USB Portable Hard-Drive Named CRUZER MICRO.
The Problem Is That One Of My Computers Still Operates Under The Old Windows 98, And I Have Been Experiencing Tremendous Difficulties Just Trying To Install The CRUZER, Or Better Yet Registering It As Well As Trying To Make Heads And Tails! With The Fact That Apparently Some Essential Drivers Namely Code 28, Seem To Be Missing Or Not Installed Properly Or At All!

I Would Gladly Appreciate Anyone's Advice About This Matter.
Can Anybody Please! Tell Me What Exactly Should I Do About This?:4-dontkno


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
sorry Erez, but the Cruzer Micro is not compatible with Windows98.


----------



## Erez Berkovich (Jun 2, 2007)

How Come?!!
I Don't Understand This, ... I Searched The Web For The Cruzer Micro Drivers
That Will Prove Compatible With Windows 98...
Then I Finally Found Supposed Mentioned Driver On The SanDisk Technical Support Site.
It Explicitly Said CRUZER MICRO USB FLASH DRIVER(Which I Own By The Way) That IS Compatible With Win98.
Then I Go Out Of My Way To Download This Driver Named CRUZER FAMILY 98
, I Finaly Install It... Only To Find Out It Did Absolutely NOTHING!!
My Computer Still Refuses To Recognize The CRUZER!!

I Already Had The Chance To View Quite A Few Forum Titles Belonging To Other Users Who Experienced This Very Same Problem Of Mine For A Whole Lot Longer Than I Have!
NOW I ASK YOU PLEASE... WHAT GIVES!!!:upset:


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

The driver from Sandisk is only for Windows 98SE and for non U3 devices.


----------



## merxen (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I have a 98se and the exact same problem. I have done the install like they said, then went back and did another thing they had in support...no luck. So, I have emailed them and hopefully will get an answer.


----------

